# Plumbing for new dishwasher



## BrendaS (Mar 3, 2004)

Just remodeled kitchen, and need information on new installation of dishwasher. Where does the plumbing hook up to on the sink drain? We don't have a garbage disposal. Can it hook to the sink drain or does it need it's own trap? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The 'T' required is a common part. You will have to cut the downtube from the sink to install it. It uses the same 'P' trap as the sink.


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 8, 2004)

debby62 said:


> Just remodeled kitchen, and need information on new installation of dishwasher. Where does the plumbing hook up to on the sink drain? We don't have a garbage disposal. Can it hook to the sink drain or does it need it's own trap? Any information would be greatly appreciated.



It's actually fairly simple. All you have to do is goto any store that sells plumbing supplies in your area. Perhaps even a simple hardware store. What you have to buy is the neck that attaches to the actual drain of the sink before the trap. It looks the same as the one you're taking out the only difference is it has a smaller pipe(for the dishwasher drain hose) coming out of the side considerably smaller then the rest of the 1-1/4" pipe. Just ask an associate of that store and I'm sure they'll be able to help you further to make sure you buy the right piece. Just unscrew the fitting at the neck and at the trap. Then install the new one with the dishwasher drainage tube coming out of it. Just be sure to put either the rubber or plastic pieces(depending on what you buy or newly put in after your remodel) in and are installed accordingly so you won't have any leaks.

Good luck,
Joe


----------

